# Best after-dark route Gilroy to Sunnyvale?



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm going to ride down to Monterey the scenic way, and return through San Juan Bautista/ Hollister / Gilroy / etc. since I prefer loops and want to avoid climbing and descending after dark.

That suggests one of three north-south routes from Gilroy to San Jose 

- The Coyote Creek Path. It's closed after sunset, parts are unpaved, and I'd prefer to avoid it
- Monterey Highway. Flat, four lanes, less traveled in the Strava Gobal Heat Map
- Santa Teresa. Flat, two lanes, more traveled, probably better.

and then there's San Jose to Sunnyvale, where by day time I'd take the Guadalupe trail. Alternatives?


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hale/Santa Teresa is probably the best combo of safe and fast. If the wind is blowing hard I might come back through Uvas and use the hills to block some of the headwind. After that, based on my own experience (my sis used to live off of Murphy St), I'd ride Santa Teresa to Coleman, to Meridian until it turns into Park. Park to Newhall/Scott to Homestead. Then head north on whatever road gets you home once you get far enough West.
All these roads have pretty generous bike lanes that tend to be clear of debris. Meridian is the only long stretch that doesn't really have a lane, but the shoulder is so wide and clear that it's one of my favorite north/south routes, and it goes right where you need it to. Same for Newhall but it's much shorter.
You could also cut off Meridian at and ride Dry Creek to Bascom. Turn on Campbell and ride it until Prospect then head north on Sunnyvale Saratoga.

Either way, sounds like you're in for a nice ride. Good luck.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

rcb78 has it right on. 

I can say* you do not want to be on Monterey Hwy from Morgan Hill up to San Jose*. It is dark, the roads are cluttered with debris and people are going 75 mph. I did Monterey at night once, once  . Santa Teresa is smooth and clean, for the most part, and oddly, not quite as dark (even though it is not lit). People are usually only driving 55mph. The wind "shouldn't" be too bad at night but one never knows.

As far as getting to Sunnyvale from there, I don't know, I don't go that way often.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

rcb78 said:


> Hale/Santa Teresa is probably the best combo of safe and fast. If the wind is blowing hard I might come back through Uvas and use the hills to block some of the headwind. After that, based on my own experience (my sis used to live off of Murphy St), I'd ride Santa Teresa to Coleman, to Meridian until it turns into Park. Park to Newhall/Scott to Homestead. Then head north on whatever road gets you home once you get far enough West.
> All these roads have pretty generous bike lanes that tend to be clear of debris.


That worked great, and made for a pleasant low-traffic final 100km with only 10 minutes of stopping for traffic lights. Thanks!

https://www.strava.com/activities/528397406
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/8297513


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I am impressed you found 300 contiguous kilometers in the bay area and only climbed 8300 ft.


----------

